# SA 18/07 Friday night snaps



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Launched about 5pm with Murphy's egg and we both got the inevitable frontal wave wash down. Once out of the breakers and a quick sponge down we moved to our mark. Had a hook up almost straight away and 3 in the bag before the sun went down at this stage Jas was getting a bit itchy. He needn't of, he made up for lost time and got his bag in the next hour with one specimen nearly breaking 70cm. I put another 2 in the yak then had some fun with a metre long banjo. Strange thing was they were not fighting very hard and were boated without the usual blistering runs. Maybe a bit to cold?? The bite quietened down and we were back in by 7. Was a bit sketchy getting in but managed to stay up right. Both pretty happy to have got in without getting wet and the first bag of winter snaps. 8)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish boys - just reward for getting out at night in winter. And with the chance of a wave down your pants as well! You're better men than me.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice haul of reds you have there Gentlemen, just like Kelvin you got into them early. Even better is surviving the shore dump in the dark. Noice one  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Good haul lads.


----------



## donked (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice catch mate

I was catching alot of shovelnose from a boat a couple weeks back (night time) and noticed none of them put up anything like resistance or a fight either. Perhaps it is the cold weather affecting them as summer fishing with them on the line they always seemed to put in at least one run before admitting defeat and being dragged in

Thanks for sticking your report up I quite like reading fishing reports


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good going James and Jason.


redmist said:


> then had some fun with a metre long banjo


I had a couple of those stubborn, slow, sit on the bottom runs which resulted in me donating rigs to the briney. Either big banjos of something with bigger flaps.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done James.

I think Jason was just being careful not to out fish his boss :lol:



redmist said:


> ............. Jas was getting a bit itchy. He needn't of, he made up for lost time and got his bag in the next hour with one specimen nearly breaking 70cm.


He definitely didn't have anything to worry about Re his next session and I am sure he will tell you how we all went Saturday evening. ;-) He also broke the 1.8 metre mark / one, strange as my mate also broke a rod shortly afterwards. Was a great evening and good to catch up with Jas again.

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Zilch said:


> He definitely didn't have anything to worry about Re his next session and I am sure he will tell you how we all went Saturday evening. He also broke the 1.8 metre mark / one, strange as my mate also broke a rod shortly afterwards. Was a great evening and good to catch up with Jas again.


Hey Steve, Jas gave me a heads up on the Sat night session - sounds like a memorable one would have been good to be out there to catch up and enjoy the good times  
went out tonight to see if they were still on the chew. A beautiful arvo on the water but a krispy kreme for sunday dinner :lol:



solatree said:


> Either big banjos of something with bigger flaps


would have taken a hook up on either one of these tonight. plenty of boats but not much action by the sounds of it.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Good catch well done


----------



## Smacca (Sep 17, 2013)

Good work braving the cold mate, I'd like to get out for an evening, but lighting is something I have to get sorted first. Next little project maybe...


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I hooked a large banjo once tore off like an eagle ray busted it off twenty minutes later hooked another massive banjo managed to land this one only to find the hook was actually tangled in my last rig I busted off.


----------

